# bad fin rot



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Fin rot in the 125. firemouth has it bad. nic might ave it. What do i do?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Are these the only two fish in the tank? If not, what are the others? How are they?

How is the stress level in the tank?

Are you noticing any white cottony substance around the fin deterioration?

Have you added any new fish recently without quarantine?

Have you lost any fish recently?

We need alot more information, as you can see...

If you can post a pic, that would be helpful as well.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

How long has this tank been set up? 8 months

What are the water parameters on the tank? perfect

What is your normal tank maintenance routine? I just switched to sand and in the process I moved the Firemouth to my fifty five, but he was attacked be my texas which is where he lost part of his tail. I moved him back to the 125(foolishly)

Are these the only two fish in the tank? If not, what are the others? How are they? good news, nic looks ok no many others.

How is the stress level in the tank? minimal-0

Are you noticing any white cottony substance around the fin deterioration? no

Have you added any new fish recently without quarantine? no

Have you lost any fish recently? no

We need alot more information, as you can see... 125 gallon, firemouth is small, most of his tail is gone, eating and behavior patterns normal. I have been doing daily 25% water changes to help. no carbon in tank, fluval 204, rena xp3, aquaclear 110.

If you can post a pic, that would be helpful as well.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Not sure I would call it fin rot. I would call it an injury from being attacked by the texas.

Often injuries heal themselves if the fish is kept in pristine water. If the injury becomes infected, an antibiotic and/or fungal treatment might be needed. Some folks add Melafix to help prevent infection while the injury heals.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Corrections------ There are many others in tank 
nic looks ok
fin has no cotton, bu it is dicolored on the end
125 gallon tank


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Discoloration might be the sign of healing. Red streaks in the fin is typical of fin rot unless it is the fish's normal coloration.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know :? When I get home I will take another look and do another water change


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How often do you normally do water changes?

What kind of test kits do you use? (Liquid reagent or strips) How old are the kits?

The reason I'm worried about the water is because you didn't give the parameters, and because you said you just changed out the substrate. You wouldn't believe how often hobbyist think their readings are "perfect" when they aren't, and if you removed a substrate to replace it with sand, it would be very difficult to have "perfect" water parameters, unless they occured AFTER you started the daily water changes.

I agree that it sounds like this fish's problems started while in the other tank, especially if the nic is fine. It may be fin rot, but I would expect other fish to be affected, so for now, I would view it as stemming from aggression.

I would isolate and treat with Melafix and daily water changes. You may require antibiotics if it's too severe.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

water parameters are 0 ammonia
0 nitrite
10 nitrate 
api liquid test kit

I change 30-40% per week with vac

The wierd color on the fins might be new flesh, not rot? Fins are no longer deteriorating.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be that the fins are regenerating, but I would consider treating with an antibiotic should he show any signs of worsening condition. (Erythromycin or sulfa would be my first choices.)

And, of course, daily water changes will aid in healing, as well.


----------

